

Ask HN: How do you design your CV's? - hoers

Hi HN,<p>I want to redesign my CV but I am no designer and have a hard time being satisfied with my own attempts. 
Are there any services &#x2F; template sites you can recommend?
======
dopplesoldner
I recommend using LaTeX. [https://www.sharelatex.com/templates/cv-or-
resume](https://www.sharelatex.com/templates/cv-or-resume)

------
Warewolf-ESB
I really recommend keeping your CV simple, but informative. Most people will
scan it and check for the correct skills and experience, years at each job,
salary information and reasons for leaving. Too much info on your CV can
likely lead to it being overlooked. It's your first impression on with a
prospective employer - it's really worth getting right. Good luck!

------
petervandijck
Don't redesign it.

Rewrite it.

For resumes, words > visuals. *

* Unless you're a designer. Even then keep it simple.

------
shahocean
You can check out services like resumeonk. These people have got nice ready
made templates.

~~~
junto
[https://www.resumonk.com/](https://www.resumonk.com/)

------
zubairq
Try Nemcv.com. There is only one design (candidates often hate this), because
it is designed for the way that companies like to see candidates.

It allows you to focus on the content, not the style of your CV

~~~
lcmatt
Do you really submit your cv with a photo? Never happens in UK - and you're
actually told not to.

~~~
zubairq
Who tells you not to submit a photo? The hiring manager?

~~~
DanBC
It's just not normal to include a photo.

Photos as part of hiring carry risks for the company. Companies must not use
some information (age, sex, disabilities, etc) in their hiring decisions and
photos can divulge some of that information.

~~~
dragonwriter
Photos can strongly suggest things like race and gender, but those and other
prohibited axes for discrimination by most employers can also be strongly
suggested b names, names of schools, names of particular awards/achievements,
and names of past employers and jobs (particularly, e.g., when those employers
are the kind that are permitted certain forms of discrimination that is
generally prohibited.) Further, photos don't provide indication of anything
that the prospective employer wouldn't get from an in person interview, which
is a common step in the hiring process.

------
jordsmi
[https://jsonresume.org/](https://jsonresume.org/) has a few good templates

------
richardknop
I just use LinkedIn's export to PDF function.

------
victorantos
if you have an ipad there is a pre-installed app there with some nice
templates

